# Garage lumber storage



## Shop Dad (Apr 11, 2012)

Built some lumber storage in my garage to give me more space for tools. :-) Came across the idea in Family Handyman mag. and ran with it. I had done this on the other side to store our Thule roof box and found it handy for some cedar boards I had. So decided to build a slightly more robust version. Here you see a bunch of hickory loaded. First picture is just the one side done, then with the garage door up, side view, then both sides done. Got to work with my father in law on this. He's a great guy, handyman, and nearly 60 years in his local volunteer fire department serving in every role possible. It was nice to get time together building. 



[attachment=4114]



[attachment=4115]



[attachment=4116]



[attachment=4117]


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 11, 2012)

Hang around this place long enough, and you'll have racks like that in your living room, hallways, kitchen and eventually over your bed too


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Hang around this place long enough, and you'll have racks like that in your living room, hallways, kitchen and eventually over your bed too



:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Brink (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice idea, using the "unusable" space.


----------



## kweinert (Apr 11, 2012)

I tried to build something like that but the pen blanks kept falling down.


----------



## Shop Dad (Apr 11, 2012)

kweinert said:


> I tried to build something like that but the pen blanks kept falling down.



You just need to build bigger pens!


----------



## CodyS (Apr 11, 2012)

Neat.

Perhaps you should think of taking up SERIOUS pen turning--


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 11, 2012)

Does that come in a set with the Giant Scissors for cutting the ribbon at opening ceremony ??


----------



## CodyS (Apr 12, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Does that come in a set with the Giant Scissors for cutting the ribbon at opening ceremony ??



:i_dunno:


----------

